
What the President Could Do If He Declares a State of Emergency - cmurf
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/01/presidential-emergency-powers/576418/
======
ggm
A sufficiently scary read I now desperately want the rebuttal documents which
say "can't happen"

Not "won't happen" or "he wouldn't do it" but "can't happen because"

~~~
boomboomsubban
Documents are incapable of stopping an ambitious person from attempting to
sieze power. Making it seem constitutional would just be propaganda.

